

Find music for me - mlaccetti
http://findmusicfor.me

======
mlaccetti
I was tired of last.fm providing me the same old recommendations, so I came up
with findmusicfor.me. It's rough - only a few hours of coding involved, but
thought I'd see what people think of it and ways to improve.

